# 11' Coleman Crawdad - Jon Boat Mods.



## briderx (May 18, 2008)

Hey everyone. I'm new to this site. I am in Washington State, and it seems like I'm the only one around here that has a Plastic boat!!!  I have already disassembled the boat down to just the shell. Cleaned everything out (spiders/debris) and put it back together. I am an avid modifier of pretty much everything I own, so I only buy the modifiable! (MANY can relate to that here, huh?!)

So, I saw Nic's crawdad add-ons (floor/fish finder mount) and that gave me some inspiration!

The only thing I have noticed, is that pretty much the only thing done to these boats is the floor & seats.. Isn't there much more to do to these?

I am a CNC Router Table programmer and operator and will be custom building my own flooring. I am wondering about the possibility of the wood rotting or becoming soft after a number of times on a lake. Also, what other materials have been used? I can get my hands on a WIDE varitety of materials. I was actually thinking about putting down some .090" or .125" aluminum instead. I figure that it'll hold up to walking on it, and maybe give a little more support than the stock. What are some other ideas?

Also, I have taken off the stock wood mounts for the motor as they were falling apart in my hands. I will be CNCing some new mounts out of either acrylic or 3/8" aluminum. I am trying to figure out if I'm going to get rid of the foam that is under the front and rear.. I will be taking my 5 year old out a lot, and just don't want to flip and not be able to keep the boat from sinking..

Has anyone created some sort of livewell for their boat? Something to keep the fish in.. Alive?? I love fishing and don't want to be limited to only fishing a certain number of hours based on limits.. I'd love to throw back the smaller ones in favor of the larger.

What about some sort of see-through bottom of the boat? Has anyone ever managed to create something that worked? Again, I could CNC something if there is an idea to go off.. I was thinking, since the middle of the boat isn't going to be stepped on, that maybe I could cut a hole there and mount some Clear lexan or something..???

Hope this is enough info to get the ball rolling.. Any and all comments/ridicule is welcome!! Awesome site and hope to share some great things in the coming months!


----------



## ky_madman (May 18, 2008)

Welcome to the site. I really can't answer your questions, except to say that you may be able to add one of those cooler-livewells. Some of the more experienced guys here will hopefully have some suggestions.


----------



## Waterwings (May 18, 2008)

Welcome Aboard! My recommendation is to keep the flotation foam, and looking forward to your mods 8)


----------



## Captain Ahab (May 18, 2008)

Welocoem aboard - some very cool questions 

Why a see-through bottom of the boat?


----------



## briderx (May 18, 2008)

Why a see-through bottom?

Well, a lot of my fishing will be in smaller lakes. I am going to be getting into Bass fishing a bit, and will mostly be in under 10ft of water most of the time. So, being able to see the bottom, and what's actually down there would be pretty neat. Also, I take my 5 year old with me.. Think about being 5 years old and being able to see fish under your boat!!! - Possible bad idea, but hey, I'm always open to suggestions!!!

BTW, the Fish-TV looks AWESOME! I think I might need to get one..


----------



## Captain Ahab (May 18, 2008)

Very cool - thanks for the quick reply


----------



## jkbirocz (May 18, 2008)

Sounds like you are full of ideas. That is awesome. I am totally for a see through bottom. I would definately think a thick lexan would work fine. As long as you can seal the edges around the boat. Depending on the size, you could put some aluminum cross pieces or make a support out of lexan and just glue and stack it on top of the lexan floor. 

I have only seen pictures of crawdads, not the actual boat, so I really don't know the layout too well. I would definately do some research before you cut into the boat. 

Good luck and welcome to the site


----------



## Zum (May 18, 2008)

I think a veiwing hole in the bottom would be cool.You could probably even use old safety glass from a vehicle,doesn't really get holes.Lexan is expensive,scratches but I think if you put it in the water the scratches would disappear.Not sure how to get a water tight seal but someone here will probably have an idea how to do it with a plastic boat.
Happy moding...can't wait to see some pictures


----------



## briderx (May 18, 2008)

Today was my 2nd Maiden Voyage! 1st didn't count.. My drain plug was missing.. And a plastic firework didn't hold it.. 15 mins and about a gallon a minute.. HA HA HA.. Anyways, was out ALL DAY today and didn't have any problems. I love my CRAWDAD!!

Saw TONS of Jons over here.. It was crazy. Probably 5 on the lake.


----------



## redbug (May 19, 2008)

first welcome to the site.
I owned a crawdad I got mine the first year they came out. I remover the plastic seats and cross supports and added a 3/4" plywood floor. I also removed the front and rear plastic decking and replaced them with wood I added a small tractor battery under the front deck for my depth finder I cut a space in the foam to make room. in the rear I cut the foam and made space to add a bait bucket. As far as a live well I just used a cooler and portable pump, you can make your hose long enough to hang over the side and pump in fresh water as often as needed.
I went with pedestal seats in mine and used the bigger base style mounted to the floor with carriage bolts that went through 2 stop signs for support. 
I would really think about the glass bottom before cutting a hole in your boat if if works it would be nice BUT if it doesn't you will be the owner of $275 of worthless plastic..
these boats are fairly stable but the floor will flex when you move around

Wayne


----------



## Jim (May 19, 2008)

That is a bad ass setup! :beer:


----------



## briderx (May 20, 2008)

This may sound quick & dumb.. But, I was out on the water today, and saw a 17' Jon.. 3 guys in there bass fishing.. NOW, I want something bigger.. AWW SHUCKS!

Can any of you recommend a decent selling price for this setup?


----------



## Jim (May 20, 2008)

Around here in Mass you can get anywhere from $400 to just under $1000 for one of those.


----------



## Zum (May 20, 2008)

I seen a real nice G3 with a 25 4 stroke for sale;at a nice price 
If I could only remember where


----------



## redbug (May 20, 2008)

briderx said:


> This may sound quick & dumb.. But, I was out on the water today, and saw a 17' Jon.. 3 guys in there bass fishing.. NOW, I want something bigger.. AWW SHUCKS!




Welcome to OUR world.. start saving the money now and start looking at the big boats.. I started with a crawdad and now i'm in a 21ft triton after going through 6 other boats. the problem I have now is I want a small boat for the local lakes 
It never ends

Wayne


----------



## briderx (May 24, 2008)

Well, I just sold it! Plugged Tinboats.net to him.. Told him I have some info on here about it, and others here that have made suggestions. So, hopefully he joins! I sold it to the right person.. He deserved it. Seemed like the type that would take care of it.


----------



## cyberflexx (May 25, 2008)

Glad you sold it, instead of making the bottom see through. I figured this would not have worked the way you thought, because in some waters, you just can not see down 10 feet in my area, not sure about yours. I just keep my eye on the depth finder and look for structure that way..I found a nice hump that is now one my honey holes that always produces a fish or two, i dont think anyone knows its there.. woot! :mrgreen:


----------



## evattman (May 26, 2008)

briderx said:


> Well, I just sold it! Plugged Tinboats.net to him.. Told him I have some info on here about it, and others here that have made suggestions. So, hopefully he joins! I sold it to the right person.. He deserved it. Seemed like the type that would take care of it.



Glad you sold it. What are you lookin' for now?


----------



## Waterwings (May 26, 2008)

Congrats on the sale!


----------



## imjus4u2nv (Mar 13, 2010)

Not sure if anyone will respond, this post was from a long time ago.
My family has owned a coleman crawdad i think since the mid 80's- its old. I saved it from it resting place under our deck and brought it back to life. For the floor I used that new plastic decking material (I used a table saw to split the board down the middle, making to this pieces- this stuff is strong even at half thickness. Has held up very well. 
My question is whether I can take the foam out. I know it is supposed to keep the boat afloat but this foam is old, and although mostly intact I am not sure if it could keep the boat afloat. Also will removing the foam have any impact on boyancy of the boat during normal use. Any help would be greatly appreciated. I am going to follow a tip from a fellow poster and replace the plastic front pieces with wood, and maybe put in a live well with an aerator rather then a pump. Tight lines.


----------



## Jim (Mar 13, 2010)

imjus4u2nv said:


> Not sure if anyone will respond, this post was from a long time ago.
> My family has owned a coleman crawdad i think since the mid 80's- its old. I saved it from it resting place under our deck and brought it back to life. For the floor I used that new plastic decking material (I used a table saw to split the board down the middle, making to this pieces- this stuff is strong even at half thickness. Has held up very well.
> My question is whether I can take the foam out. I know it is supposed to keep the boat afloat but this foam is old, and although mostly intact I am not sure if it could keep the boat afloat. Also will removing the foam have any impact on boyancy of the boat during normal use. Any help would be greatly appreciated. I am going to follow a tip from a fellow poster and replace the plastic front pieces with wood, and maybe put in a live well with an aerator rather then a pump. Tight lines.



:WELCOME:

My crawdad is a 1984. I have seen the foam removed on many crawdads. Post up some pictures if you can!

I plan on removing it from mine this spring so I can put a small deck for a foot controlled TM.


----------



## imjus4u2nv (Mar 13, 2010)

sounds great. I will post pictures next week some time, thanks for the response. I am saving up for a foot control motor but have other things, like a good battery that have to come first. Actually looking into a cheap fishfinder, was wondering how much it will kill the battery or thinking of running separate smaller 12v battery with a solar charger- all just ideas though.


----------



## poolie (Mar 13, 2010)

Mine had already had the foam removed when I bought it and I haven't missed it.


----------



## ebcdave (Mar 15, 2010)

I purchased a crawdad in 1984. Carpeted plywood with bases for seats, a front transom for a trolling motor, and a livewell verymuch like the one on TinBoats, made it an electric tournament boat for several years. It's one of the best small water boats you could have. I'll never get rid of it. Keep'er Wet, ebcdave


----------



## imjus4u2nv (Mar 19, 2010)

Does any one know where/if I can buy a front cleat for crawdad. Not sure if they can be bought or must be salavaged but any recommedatino would be appraciated. I am also missing and in need of an oar lock, although I think I have seen them before.
I will post pictures next week, I am in the process of pulling out front part (foam/plastic) and making a wooden framed lock box for storage and making the top a third seat (will be able to snap in the square throw life jacket as a cushion) for my nephew (that way no one can leave him home because of no room on the boat).


----------



## poolie (Mar 19, 2010)

imjus4u2nv said:


> Does any one know where/if I can buy a front cleat for crawdad. Not sure if they can be bought or must be salavaged but any recommedatino would be appraciated. I am also missing and in need of an oar lock, although I think I have seen them before.
> I will post pictures next week, I am in the process of pulling out front part (foam/plastic) and making a wooden framed lock box for storage and making the top a third seat (will be able to snap in the square throw life jacket as a cushion) for my nephew (that way no one can leave him home because of no room on the boat).



Are you talking about the built in handle on the front? When I first got my crawdad I searched around on the internet looking for a source for replacment parts and came up empty. Maybe someone else here might know of a place. Lookign forward to seeing a picture of what you have.


----------



## imjus4u2nv (Mar 19, 2010)

that is exactly the part I am looking for. If i can't find one will try to modify with a new one, will post when i figure it out.


----------



## CTAngler481 (Apr 12, 2011)

Unfortunately coleman no longer has replacements, as I have been through the ringer but got in contact with many people at the Coleman company. All orignial style crawdad parts were sold off. I ended finding a cheap crawdad with holes in it to use for parts for one of my crawdads.


----------

